# Lavadora-Secadora dentro de caseta en terraza ¿sí o no?



## juan.varios (Mar 28, 2021)

Buenos días
Me estreno con esta pregunta, para conocer vuestra opinión. 
No sé hasta qué punto puede ser malo para una lavadora secadora el sacarla de la cocina, que es donde actualmente la tengo, y colocarla en la terraza, dentro de una caseta de resina de estas de Leroy Merlin (Caseta de resina Lineus 4X3 de 129x196x103 cm y 1.33 m2 · LEROY MERLIN).
¿Qué opináis?  Por intemperie no, porque es una buena caseta y protege bien. Mi duda es por las temperaturas.
Gracias anticipadas y un saludo a todos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2021)

Buenas, échale un vistazo al manual por si dice algo sobre ubicación y temperatura de trabajo.

MI hermano tuvo la lavadora en una terraza, en una caseta de resina, en pleno Madrid con sus 50°-60° ahí dentro en verano, durante varios años y no le pasó nada.

Las lavadoras se suelen instalar en cocina, cochera, patio.... desde siempre. Y salvo algún problema de oxidación (que tarde o temprano tendrás esté donde esté) no suele haber problemas.


----------



## juan.varios (Mar 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, échale un vistazo al manual por si dice algo sobre ubicación y temperatura de trabajo.


Ante todo, muchas gracias por contestar.
Ese es el problema, que no indica nada al respecto:


			https://media3.bosch-home.com/Documents/9000288969_A.pdf
		



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> MI hermano tuvo la lavadora en una terraza, en una caseta de resina, en pleno Madrid con sus 50°-60° ahí dentro en verano, durante varios años y no le pasó nada.
> Las lavadoras se suelen instalar en cocina, cochera, patio.... desde siempre. Y salvo algún problema de oxidación (que tarde o temprano tendrás esté donde esté) no suele haber problemas.


Está claro como el agua que mayor humedad y mayores contrastes de temperatura sufriría en una caseta de resina en la terraza.  Pero no sé si como para descartarlo. Hombre, no es una lavadora secadora barata precisamente. En su momento rondaba los 900€, y no quiero estropearla.

La humedad, relativamente, se puede controlar con algo de esto:





						Funda de Lavadora Cubierta Impermeable para Lavadora/Secadora de Carga Frontal para Lavadora o Secadora 85 * 60 * 64cm, Silver Edge Zip, Large : Amazon.es: Grandes electrodomésticos
					

Funda de Lavadora Cubierta Impermeable para Lavadora/Secadora de Carga Frontal para Lavadora o Secadora 85 * 60 * 64cm, Silver Edge Zip, Large : Amazon.es: Grandes electrodomésticos



					www.amazon.es
				




Las temperaturas altas y bajas, no sé yo, me da que no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2021)

juan.varios dijo:


> Hombre, no es una lavadora secadora barata precisamente. En su momento rondaba los 900€, *y no quiero estropearla.*


No se te ha ocurrido que quienes te contesten lo harán por que tienen la misma lavadora puesta en una terraza en tu misma ciudad???
Eso es una coincidencia casi imposible de lograr, así que si es tan costosa mejor consultá con el servicio técnico o el fabricante y seguí sus consejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2021)

Le agregaría a la caseta un ventilador-extractor comandado por termostato , cosa facil hoy en día !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2021)

Lavadora secadora cara = circuitos electrónicos y demás pijadas que fallan en cuanto se termine la garantía.. Pero son de marca y más caros.. 🙄
Funda impermeable, por muy bonita que la pongan = condensación en el interior.

Y sí la haces funcionar enfundada.. más recalentamiento y mayor dificultad de evaporación de la condensación. Pienso, no soy ingeniero, sólo creo que tengo algo de sentido común e intuición "suertuda".


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2021)

Pues tu mismo con tu mecanismo.
Las lavadoras de toda la vida han estado "por ahí" no en el salón con aire acondicionado y humedad controlada.
Mas o menos aguantan cualquier cosa; mi hermana la tenía en la terraza descubierta a la intemperie y cuando llovía se mojaba... le duró menos que a mi, claro. Aún así costó 200€ y le duró diez años. A mi 14 el mismo modelo porque la tenía mas resguardada, la tiré por aburrimiento y porque tenía rota la junta de la puerta pero funcionar funcionaba y era reparable. Al no tener nada que romperse no se rompió nada.
La siguiente que compré, mas cara y de mejor marca ya duró menos, se oxidó mas y acabó por rompersele el rodamiento del tambor. Eso ya era dificilmente reparable.

Las cosas cada vez duran menos aunque sean mas "de marca".

Decide tu mismo como y cuanto la cuidas, pero garantías de duración las legales y poco mas, si pagas 1000 como si pagas 5000€ eso ya te lo digo yo. Seguramente las monte el mismo chino que por la mañana pone una pegatina y por la tarde otra.


----------

